# prophecies fulfilled



## heywhatsup (Dec 25, 2004)

ok heres the deal...i am not sure i really have an eschatology view...if i was forced to pick i would choose premil...yet not the hal lindsey, tim lahaye version though. but the truth is i am not pinned down to one..i am open to what the scripture teaches...so here is my question for those who believe most of the eschatological prophecies were fulfilled with the destruction of jerusalem in 70ad and with nero...can this not be true and at the same time some of these prophecies have a future application as well...i mean alot of prophecies that the gospel writers said pointed to Jesus also were fulfilled in their own time..where they not?

so smart folks what i am saying is i need help..


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 25, 2004)

Dual fulfilment!

This is always what every single Premill believer will cave in to when you make enough points with them from scripture. They will almost alwys say something like,

"Well I suppose it could be a dual fulfilment."

I am left with not much to say at that point because it always seems to me that this is proof that they are not willing to consider that the Premill position is wrong.

I know of no solid "proof" that some prophecies could not have a dual fulfilment, but I see no solid proof in scripture how AD70 could be the Great Tribulation as well as some time in the future too.

I know, not a "smart" answer. But don't worry, one will come. I look forward to it too.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 26, 2004)

I hear what you're saying Ryan...I'm all over the map with eschatology. I see really compelling arguments in the preterist view (especially with the time texts and destruction of the temple) but I can see how the reformers and puritans came to the conclusion that the papacy is THE anti-Christ in their historicist view also. Not to mention that 10 years of being locked into the pre-mil futurist camp still influences me as well I'm sure. 

I don't know enough about all of the positions on eschatology to settle myself at this point. But I've learned a bunch just lurking around this site!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2004)

Coming from a historicist postmillennial perspective, I agree with the Confession's statement that the Pope is Antichrist. I also agree that Christ came in judgment on Jerusalem in 70 AD. The conversion of the Jews, as predicted in Romans 11, however, is yet to be fulfilled. 

The main thing is, Christ's mediatorial kingship is ongoing now, and therefore, the victory already belongs to him having conquered sin and death at the cross and ascended to the right hand of God at the Resurrection, and the fruits of that victory are becoming more and more manifest. Heb. 2.8. 

I believe the key book in the Bible which accounts for the Puritan and Reformed eschatology of victory is the Psalms. I have never met a premillennial or dispensational Psalm-singer (or at least I haven't met one who stayed that way for long). The Psalms are full of Christ in every office, including that of King (Ps. 2, for one example out of many; see also WLC #43-45). It's impossible, or so it seems to me, to sing the Psalms and not be impressed with Christ's Lordship over the nations as well as individuals. The Puritans and Presybterians (and many Baptists!) of the Reformation sang the Psalms exclusively and hence their minds were filled with these things. 

Hence, we have a model prayer written for us in the Directory for Public Worship which runs in part like this: 

"To pray for the propogation of the gospel and kingdom of Christ to all nations; for the conversion of the Jews, the fulness of the Gentiles, the fall of Antichrist, and the hastening of the second coming of our Lord; for the deliverance of the distressed churches abroad from the tyranny of the antichristian faction, and from the cruel oppressions and blasphemies of the Turk; for the blessing of God upon the reformed churches, especially upon the churches and kingdoms of Scotland, England, and Ireland, now more strictly and religiously united in the Solemn National League and Covenant; and for our plantations in the remote parts of the world: more particularly for that church and kingdom whereof we are members, that therein God would establish peace and truth, the purity of all his ordinances, and the power of godliness; prevent and remove heresy, schism, profaneness, superstition, security, and unfruitfulness under the means of grace; heal all our rents and divisions, and preserve us from breach of our Solemn Covenant."


----------



## heywhatsup (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks for your thoughts so far...id appreciate any insights you may have along the way

be blessed

joy,
ryan


----------



## heywhatsup (Dec 27, 2004)

wow!! i havent finished reading it yet....first i wanted to post a thank you for your interest and responding...thanks

i will read and let you know what i think


----------

